# Acquisitions -- April 2007



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Nothing yet.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

With a new month comes a new acquisitions thread. Post away!


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Devi's Custom Tailors (Hong Kong) jacket. Measures out as if it were actually made for me!

Check out the paisley lining.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

My first J. Press suit from ebay. Actually my first J. Press from anywhere

3/2 sack, flat front pants, only downside is that its black. Still, I'm very pleased, it arrived today, here's the photo from the auction.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

NE: It's BLACK!? Seems unlikely that Press did a pure black suit. Do you have it in your possession? Could it be a deep charcoal 

JB


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

So far Vintage Kenmoors great condition $15 and Chippewa boots NWOB $40.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

It may be deep charcoal, sadly my apartment has lousy lighting so I'm not 100% either way. I've tried taking pictures of it and it looks more charcoal than black in every photo I've taken. When I put it next to my BB charcoal, it is certainly darker but I can't say for sure one way or the other.

Here's a photo of the jacket. It just arrived today and I just got home, so I haven't seen it outside in sunlight yet.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Northeastern said:


> It may be deep charcoal, sadly my apartment has lousy lighting so I'm not 100% either way. I've tried taking pictures of it and it looks more charcoal than black in every photo I've taken. When I put it next to my BB charcoal, it is certainly darker but I can't say for sure one way or the other.
> 
> Here's a photo of the jacket. It just arrived today and I just got home, so I haven't seen it outside in sunlight yet.


I could be way off, but that looks like charcoal to me. Hold it up against your dinner jacket to tell for sure.

JB


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I just received a package of 10 ties (6 of which I kept) consisting of Polo, Swaine Adeney Brigg, and Robert Talbott.

They were purchased as a lot on eBay for $24. 

https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us


----------



## R_Ingber (Feb 21, 2007)

Weejuns
Rugby by RL-OCBD 
Rugby by RL-Polo


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Stopped by Brooks today, and picked up 2 tropical weight wool trousers, in light grey and tan. Fit was great, and they should be hemmed for me in a week.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Over spring break I did some thrifting in LA and around La Jolla. I can't recall ever having done so well.


3/2 sack black/white herringbone tweed jacket, "Tailored for the Toggery Shop San Diego" - $4

3/2 sack olive/blue/brown houndstooth tweed jacket, "The Broker, Tailored exclusively for the Ascot Shop, La Jolla" - $4

3/2 sack Southwick navy blazer, from the Ascot Shop, La Jolla - $5

2-button sack brown tweed jacket with suede elbow patches, "Tailored Classics by Levi Strauss and Co." - $8.50

3/2 sack BB Golden Fleece navy blazer - $3


Every single one fits me perfectly, except for the Golden Fleece blazer, which is much too large. I was hoping it would fit my dad, but he's a 46-48L, while this jacket is a "44LG". I'm still trying to decide what to do with it...maybe offer it here.

I'll try to post photos this afternoon.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Andy Roo said:


> Over spring break I did some thrifting in LA and around La Jolla. I can't recall ever having done so well.
> 
> 3/2 sack black/white herringbone tweed jacket, "Tailored for the Toggery Shop San Diego" - $4
> 
> ...


I'm absolutely speechless...............


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Here are the photos (the first is the Southwick):


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Good job--that'll give your wardrobe a jump start!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

You should be set for a while, Andy.

Got two of country-ish shirts from Brooks on sale:

This

and

This

$45 each.

Perfect for the decidedly unspringlike weather we are experiencing.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> You should be set for a while, Andy.
> 
> Got two of country-ish shirts from Brooks on sale:
> 
> ...


Patrick,

I thought you weren't buying new shirts until you wore everything once, a full rotation . . .


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

New white linen pocket square from Polo. It was on sale and I had a promo code to use up. I also picked up one of the "Cash Like" cotton sweaters for $30, marked down from $145. I needed a new white sweater in case I buy a yacht in the next few months. https://www.polo.com/product/index....3&view=all&ab=viewall&SMR=1&parentPage=family

FedEx says they arrived today, that makes the lousy weather here almost bearable.

I put the chances of me acquiring a yacht in the near future at somewhere around 0.0000002% in case you were wondering.


----------



## R_Ingber (Feb 21, 2007)

Just returned from Tanger Outlets, I was able to get some good buys. 

Shorts-RL 
Polo-RL 
Converse Slip On-John Varvatos

Spent under $100, I cant wait to go back when I return home in late May to buy some new ties at J.Crew and Polo for $9.99-$19.99


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Squadron A said:


> Patrick,
> 
> I thought you weren't buying new shirts until you wore everything once, a full rotation . . .


I made it five months. I could have gone another two, I think, but the pile of dirty shirts was taking over the apartment.

At some point in the not-too-distant future I am going to move some shirts out, offering them here first, of course. All you 16.5 x 33s keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> All you 16.5 x 33s keep your eyes peeled.


Drat!


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Picked up a navy brooks cable knit sweater and a brooks camel hair 3/2. I couldn't tell if it was a sack but I won it for $9 so no big deal. It is a 3/3 though. This link will work for a while:


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Patrick,
Love the window pane. I would have pulled the trigger on those myself but I am swearing off the spread (ish) collar for the time being.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> At some point in the not-too-distant future I am going to move some shirts out, offering them here first, of course. All you 16.5 x 33s keep your eyes peeled.


I sure will :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

HistoryDoc said:


> Picked up a navy brooks cable knit sweater and a brooks camel hair 3/2. I couldn't tell if it was a sack but I won it for $9 so no big deal. It is a 3/3 though. This link will work for a while:


Looks more like an improperly-buttoned 3/2 to me. It's a beautiful jacket. Very well done, sir.


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

Stopped at Press for the moving sale and picked up a beautiful grey houndstooth sport coat at 50% off. Not all their stuff is on sale, but they had a long rack of sport coats and some shirts (although most with contrast collars). Worth a stop in if you're in the city.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

You are right. I meant 3/2. The GD keys on my computer at work are always sticking (the first three times I tried to type "sticking" it came out "stckning."


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> Patrick,
> Love the window pane. I would have pulled the trigger on those myself but I am swearing off the spread (ish) collar for the time being.


It's not severe. Country/Anglo, to be sure, and requires a pretty substantial knot to fill up the space, but not really a spread.

Spreadly?

I have tattersall-esque shirts in buttondown, they're not hard to find, and a couple with a point collar, but I really liked these for those moments when the Anglomania won't be denied.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Anglomania rules! :aportnoy:


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I have three spreadly (new word coined) shirts and I feel guilty when I wear them. Too much trad forum?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> I have three spreadly (new word coined) shirts and I feel guilty when I wear them. Too much trad forum?


Pshaw. (Old word revived.)

Wear what you like. I enjoy mixing elements of different styles. Thinking about it keeps me off the streets.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> Pshaw. (Old word revived.)
> 
> Wear what you like. I enjoy mixing elements of different styles. Thinking about it keeps me off the streets.


Your overt watering down of the tradliness of this forum is just the sort of thing that is driving it into the ground. I hope you're proud of yourself, Mr. Foil Hat!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Your overt watering down of the tradliness of this forum is just the sort of thing that is driving it into the ground. I hope you're proud of yourself, Mr. Foil Hat!


It's not me, it's the chip in the back of my neck.

(I'm still waiting for the debate on which brand of foil is the most Trad.)


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm still waiting for the debate on which brand of foil is the most Trad.


Doesn't matter, so long as it's molded into the shape of a fedora.


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

Green pants; orange and navy striped socks; and orange, blue, and grey argyll socks for St. Patrick's Day from J. Crew in Georgetown, purchased when I found my green shirt a bit too bold with the tie I wanted to wear (eventually just paired with a white shirt).

Yellow socks and a bright green tie with pink paisley from Hilditch & Key during a recent trip to London. A long umbrella (at least not Swaine Adeney Briggs) bent by the wind of Canary Wharf and thrown away when I didn't bother checking it in at Heathrow.

Cheers.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

A while back I asked David Hober for a tie and pocket square and apart from sticking to our template size of 57" long x 3 and a smidgen wide I left it completely up to him

The result came today.

edit - Jeez, what a crummy picture. I'll redo it later.

edit - There, that's much better.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> (I'm still waiting for the debate on which brand of foil is the most Trad.


There is no debate on that issue...it is Reynolds Wrap, of course! (wink, wink)


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> There is no debate on that issue...it is Reynolds Wrap, of course! (wink, wink)


Shiny side out?


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Shiny side out?


Only after six.

Today I bought... pastel patch madras espadrilles! And also navy.

Other April catches: khakis from Liz Claiborne. Two Land's End polos, in pink and heather grey and a new pink OCBD from Bean.

Sorry. Girls can post in this thread right? Preppy Cafe closed down.


----------



## Salty Sam (Sep 15, 2006)

*Golden Fleece Blazer*

Long time reader, first time poster here.

If you haven't checked the BB Outlets lately you might want to. I walked in expecting the usual "346" stuff but at the back found about 12 Golden Fleece hand tailored fully canvased, 3 roll 2, undarted blazers. They have a bit more padding than I would like but the quality is amazing. I am not going to consider the trad-liness of the Loro Piana fabric because it just feels too good. The best part was the price... with the 25% off sale plus a $50 off on all blazers it was only $195!

The salesman told me "these aren't are normal blazers we sell here" as if to imply I would have been better off with the 346 model.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

VS said:


> Preppy Cafe closed down.


Bummer. Well, there's still Tres Poshe Preppy, and lots more (check out the blogroll on that site).

Of course, you're always welcome here, as well.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Brooks Bros white french cuff shirt (made in USA) via DocHolliday


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Salty Sam said:


> If you haven't checked the BB Outlets lately you might want to. I walked in expecting the usual "346" stuff but at the back found about 12 Golden Fleece hand tailored fully canvased, 3 roll 2, undarted blazers.


Hmm...you're in Virginia, too? You didn't find those in the Williamsburg outlet by any chance, did you?


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> A while back I asked David Hober for a tie and pocket square and apart from sticking to our template size of 57" long x 3 and a smidgen wide I left it completely up to him


Gorgeous. What color is that grenadine



AlanC said:


> Brooks Bros white french cuff shirt (made in USA) via DocHolliday


Spread collar, you may be stoned for that.


----------



## Salty Sam (Sep 15, 2006)

KentW said:


> Hmm...you're in Virginia, too? You didn't find those in the Williamsburg outlet by any chance, did you?


KentW, it was in fact the Williamsburg outlets. Fortunately the masses did not appreciate the treasure in their midst. Most of the blazers were sizes 40-50, all Longs.

Now I just need to find a good tailor to finish the cuffs. Any recommendations in VA??


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Salty Sam said:


> Long time reader, first time poster here.
> 
> If you haven't checked the BB Outlets lately you might want to. I walked in expecting the usual "346" stuff but at the back found about 12 Golden Fleece hand tailored fully canvased, 3 roll 2, undarted blazers. They have a bit more padding than I would like but the quality is amazing. I am not going to consider the trad-liness of the Loro Piana fabric because it just feels too good. The best part was the price... with the 25% off sale plus a $50 off on all blazers it was only $195!
> 
> The salesman told me "these aren't are normal blazers we sell here" as if to imply I would have been better off with the 346 model.


Sam, knockout! It's so rare that the outlets have retail store stock, but what a find! Isn't it every trads dream to stumble across a stock of sack coats amid darted, outlet store crap!

I was just in the outlet in Clinton, CT, unfortunately, no such luck.

JB


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Salty Sam said:


> KentW, it was in fact the Williamsburg outlets. Fortunately the masses did not appreciate the treasure in their midst. Most of the blazers were sizes 40-50, all Longs.
> 
> Now I just need to find a good tailor to finish the cuffs. Any recommendations in VA??


I may have to try to get up there before they're all gone. I wear a 42R, though...so if they're all longs, I may be out of luck.

I've been having basic alterations like cuffs done at the Port Warwick Tailor Shop in Newport News. They do good work, and they're not overpriced: https://www.portwarwick.com/businesses.html

They do most of the alterations for the local mens' shop, Khakis, so they came recommended.


----------



## jjgold (Mar 27, 2006)

Well a little embarrased but here goes:

10 Custom Shirts
1 Custom Suit
1 pr Aldens #906
1 pr of C&J Hallam in Blk
1 pr of A.Testonis I could not resist off STP. I may not keep though.

God is it only the 8th?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

RL Blue Label Lambswool "Made in Italy" Dark Charcoal Herringbone Tweed Jacket. 10% of MSRP at Marshall's: $695 PRL tag, $69.99 Marshall's tag. Several models available. Fuzzy pics courtesy of crappy phone cam.

Closeup of the lapel...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

spinlps said:


> RL Blue Label Lambswool "Made in Italy" Dark Charcoal Herringbone Tweed Jacket. 10% of MSRP at Marshall's: $695 PRL tag, $69.99 Marshall's tag. Several models available.
> 
> Spinlps,
> Wonderful acquisition! Post picture after alterations


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

An eBay gamble that looks like it will pay off. Seller's measurements were accurate so it won't require a trip to my over-burdened alterations lady.

No darts.

Now if it would just warm up. Anyone for the Full (Lindsey) Nelson?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks Mac. Very little alterations on this one. Maybe one sleeve needs lengthening but not by much. Splitting hairs though.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

J. Crew Madras Tie
Keys & Lockwood Tie (ebay! $4!)
J. Crew belt
Bass dirty bucs










New Press suit and sportcoat coming soon!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

B2 iron shirts
chinos from LE
Bills m2
VV green twills
seersucker blazer sack 3/2 from BB
RL purple label squares

I need to stop spending money

Duckster


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Just in time for spring, two wool ties. A Land's End (pictured below) and a solid maroon by Pringle of Scotland (very narrow).










Whilst thrifting today I came across a printed whale tie labeled Hermes. I pulled it off the rack and carried it around a bit while looking for other things. Then I gave it the once over one always must give potential thrift purchases. This supposed Hermes was without question a fake! I had never seen a fake Hermes, but it bore little resemblance to the real thing. Even when you're thrifting, be careful out there.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice tie, Alan. There is a made in Scotland wool tie, burnt orange in color, awaiting (and teasing) me at my local Salvation Army. My guess is it's a tad under 3" wide. At $0.25 it's hard to resist, but I'm just not sure about the color. I am in the market for a nice wool tie, though.

In St. Louis for Easter weekend, I picked up a couple of striped bow ties of unknown origin for $3 a pop and taught myself to tie them. I was lost until I put one around my leg and tied it like I was tying a shoelace. So far, I'm liking the look. While there I passed on a wool Polo tie, yellow with printed ducks. The tie looked and felt like it was new, but the actual print just gave off too much of an "I'm going to actually wear this with camo pants and boots" vibe.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

You're outta control! :thumbs-up:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Curious, how long was that auction up before you bought the shoes? I would have to imagine you swooped in pretty quick to get a deal like that. Great find/buy.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Less than ten minutes. I couldn't hit the buttons fast enough, as you could imagine.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

HistoryDoc, you are on a roll...the deal you got on the watch is even better than the one you got on the shoes. Congratulations!


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> HistoryDoc, you are on a roll...the deal you got on the watch is even better than the one you got on the shoes. Congratulations!


Lots of those watches available from Singapore. I just kept bidding $25 until I won one.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Interesting finds yesterday:

Grenson Brown captoes for Barney's. Any ideas as to which line these are equivalent to? These may not work for me and could soon find themselves on the Thrift Thread.


A pair of English Beechwood trees:


The trees were in these but they wouldn't let me just pay for the trees and give the shoes back. They *made* me take the shoes! So, a pair of size 12 D, Black, Made In Italy CH Monks will be up for grabs for the cost of shipping.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

spinlps said:


> Grenson Brown captoes for Barney's. Any ideas as to which line these are equivalent to?


You could probably get some idea from the soles. Are they stitched aloft or channeled (does the stitching show on the sole or not)? If channeled they're likely from the equivalent of the Masterpiece line, which Paul Stuart sells for about $600 a pair. If stitched aloft, they're likely along the same lines as C&J Benchgrade, which would put them at about the same quality level as Alden. Either way, they ought to be very nice shoes.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Did rather well:


5 knit polos-EB
seersucker shorts
seersucker pants
2 cords
5 pr of Argyles
Albert Thurstan arm braces
madras bowtie
EB wheat v-neck sweater
grey herringbone from Ebay-not sack but little shoulder padding

now I'm on the hunt for brown shoes and a summer sportcoat. What did I spend money on before I found this site?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

anglophile23 said:


> What did I spend money on before I found this site?


The question is, what money will you have left to spend after it?! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

what size are the Grenson's and why do you think they might not work for you....i think they'd work just perfectly for me if the size is right. curiously, mdsc


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

mdsc said:


> what size are the Grenson's and why do you think they might not work for you....i think they'd work just perfectly for me if the size is right. curiously, mdsc


I didn't have a chance to try them on, but the stated size does not match actual measurements. However, they fit like the stated size... so off they go.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I just received an on eBay. I can totally see why the retail price is $300 and it makes me even more glad that I only paid $39.


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

Spring has arrived, as did a couple packages from LE;

Jade Green trim fit OCBD
Khaki chino shorts
Navy Chino shorts
Pink Linen short sleeve shirt
Patch madras shirt
Boat shoes
Navy ribbon belt
Marine Red Chinos

All items are from Lands' End


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Lots of those watches available from Singapore. I just kept bidding $25 until I won one.


HistoryDoc;

Thanks for the lead on the watch...I picked one up for $30. It will serve as a visually acceptable relief hitter for a vintage Hamilton, mechanical military issue. Would love to picked up another mechanical version of the Hamilton but, the prices are getting unreasonable! Thanks again!


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> HistoryDoc;
> 
> Thanks for the lead on the watch...I picked one up for $30. It will serve as a visually acceptable relief hitter for a vintage Hamilton, mechanical military issue. Would love to picked up another mechanical version of the Hamilton but, the prices are getting unreasonable! Thanks again!


Any time. I am tempted to start hunting for a good price on the navy and olive versions...


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

At Salvation Army's half-price day last week, I picked up: LE Hyde Park, blue with white and faint navy stripes; LE medium blue sportshirt, nice and light for the summer; cheaply made but wearable blue and yellow striped grosgrain belt; and a copy of Bill Cosby's Fatherhood. All told, $3.50.

I also received this Dooney Bourke navy wool surcingle belt in the mail yesterday, via eBay. It filled a considerable gap in my wardrobe.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I have that same belt, it's lovely.


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

1) Navy DB JAB Signature Super 110 (from their website) for $99
2) "refinished" brown Mephisto Abel (from Nordstrom Rack, Sawgrass Mills, FL) for $69.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Old Rochester shoe trees for 50 cents


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I never see shoe trees at thrift stores.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

A pair of Abercrombie & Fitch bucks. Made in England, which probably dates these to the late 80's, early 90's? These are auction pics...


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

A risk but it might work out. AE wingtips:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Saturday, browsing through the BB outlet I came upon some 80% cotton/20% cashmere sportshirts. With an original price of $125 and an outlet price of $18 (with all discounts considered), I just had to pick up a couple, in preparation for next falls cooler temps. Today I took delivery of two ties from Sam Hober...one PSU college tie and one TRAD #3 tie...and they are absolutely magnificent. They seem more like works of art, rather than just ties...David and Noina do great work!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Stopped by Salvation Army on the way home from work and picked up a Pendleton wool Blackwatch tie, just my size. I've been looking for a wool tartan, just for the heck of it. Funny how it works out that way so often.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Just bought this pair of Keith Highlander saddles, NOS:










There was a pair of Highlander shell longwings that came up for sale not too long ago, but does anyone know more about this brand? I guess I'm about to find out.


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

*Saddles*

Where do they sell that brand?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I believe Keith Highlander is now defunct. Those came from ebay.


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

Sin: a white dinner jacket and a bright green/blue/white striped bowtie from Paul Stuart.

Penance: salmon seersucker shorts, Madras plaid shorts, and a brown belt from J. Press


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I believe Keith Highlander is now defunct. Those came from ebay.


I'm bidding on a pair of NOS Keith Highlanders at the moment as well. As long as this discussion doesn't make its way over to the "Cool Shoes" thread at SF, I think I actually may have a chance of winning them.









edit: to which AlanC was referring. This is my favorite picture from the auction:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Just bought this pair of Keith Highlander saddles, NOS:


Nice - just like the ones I got and dyed successfully. Except mine ended up with the reverse color scheme.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=63866&highlight=shoe+project


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Nerdykarim - those are really nice looking shoes.

I recently bought a new pair of sperrys (current pair smell terrible and look beat - will be reserved for sailing and lounging around upon replacement). 

Also purchased a pair of AE "Bancrofts" (a plaintoe with medallion balmoral) in black shell cordovan (they have a few sizes left on STP, at a good price). 

Looking forward to getting both of them in the mail this week!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> Nice - just like the ones I got and dyed successfully. Except mine ended up with the reverse color scheme.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=63866&highlight=shoe+project


I'd forgotten about those, Patrick. How do you like them? How do they compare to AE's, etc?



abc123 said:


> Also purchased a pair of AE "Bancrofts" (a plaintoe with medallion balmoral) in black shell cordovan (they have a few sizes left on STP, at a good price).


Oh, sure. Rub it in!  I'll have to content myself with my Keith Highlanders.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I'd forgotten about those, Patrick. How do you like them? How do they compare to AE's, etc?


I like them. Comfortable and oddball. I'll trot them out more often now that winter's done.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Won a day ago a B2 sack sportcoat, hunter green camel hair...

We'll see how it looks when it arrives, but either way for $8, not bad . . .


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Shoes and watch came today.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

J Crew White Bucks via Tucker

BB Brookscool Poplin Sack

Two BB bows

All in all, not a bad day.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, these are different shoes. Those other shoes are Florsheim. These are AE.


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Yes, these are different shoes. Those other shoes are Florsheim. These are AE.


Outstanding AE's, Doc! I hope you enjoy your's as much as I enjoy my pair of Lloyd's.

As for my thrift store acquistions for the month, I found a black Polo v-neck sweater for $3.50:










and a Polo casual flannel shirt for $3:


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

The Florsheims were a nice surprise too. I am going to keep my eye out for more Royal Imperials.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

So far this month:


B.D. Jeffries Silver Engine Turned Belt Buckle--1"
BB Calf Belt (for the new buckle)--Brown
L.L. Bean "Classic" Khakis in Light Khaki (for the Cheap Chino Challenge)
(3) BB "University" ties
(2) Ben Silver ties via eBay; one is a Choc. Brown Silk Knit and the other is a Kelly Green/Yellow/Pink Repp
This weekend is "tax-free" in Knoxville (and, I believe, all over the state) so I'll probably pop into M.S. McClellan to pick up something or the other...

TT:teacha:


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

USA-made JM 11.5M








Brooks Brothers tattersall
https://www.sellersourcebook.net/members/watch/enlarge.php?aid=&img=252/mvc-033s_1176325871.jpg
Cricketeer herringbone-100% new wool








all from the 'Bay


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

J Crew Green/Navy block stripe tie - the tag said 20.00, rang up at the register as 7.00. Nice surprise!


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

My first pennies in a decade. AE Pennies in brown(?) shell. $30!


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

jml90 said:


> My first pennies in a decade. AE Pennies in brown(?) shell. $30!


Very nice. I can't believe you got them for $30.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow! Amazing price. :thumbs-up:


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

*My First Bow Tie!*










My nickname will go from 'sweaters' to 'Bill Nye,' once I'm seen with a bow. Oh dear.

From ebay, for $24 shipped. (The photo is the seller's; I haven't received it yet.)


----------



## socal80 (Feb 14, 2007)

This month purchases:

2 Robert Talbott Ties
1 Dk Brwn Polo Belt
1 Polo Shirt
1 Joseph Abboud Shirt
1 100% Wool Grey Slacks
1 Pair Alden Cap Toe Bal Cord (Cigar)
1 Pair Alden Wingtip Bal Calf (Burnished Tan)

Now my gf is saying since I've been on AAAC I've made more clothing puchases than I have in the last 3.5 yrs we've been together!


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Vintage briefcase $10.50


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^ Very similar to an Atlas flapover, and a _lot_ cheaper (trust me, I know!  ).


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

abc123 said:


> Nerdykarim - those are really nice looking shoes.


Thanks. I just won them . I can't wait to get them in the mail.

















edit: how did your Bancrofts turn out, by the way? I would have been very, very tempted to buy a pair if they came in a D width.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^ Very similar to an Atlas flapover, and a _lot_ cheaper (trust me, I know!  ).


Perhaps it was made by Atlas, though it's just wishful thinking. Hey, for the price I can't complain.

Also, just bought two squares from Wang.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Excellent purchase, Karim. I'm eagerly awaiting my KH saddles, as well. Of course, I had to pay more than twice what you paid! :biggrin2:


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Just won USA made JM open lace brown captoe bluchers. I risk because one part looks very scuffed but a winning bid of less than $30 I will risk it. I hope I can polish them.Would post pic but they have some sort of security attached to them.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I was unintentionally fruitful passing through Osage Beach this weekend. At the J. Crew outlet I picked up two lambswool sweaters (one medium gray cable knit, one sage-based fair isle), a duck belt, and a pair of socks (the last clearance pair in the store), all for the rather fair price of $20 and change.

Next was the Bass outlet, where I picked up two more pairs of socks (sage-ish green ribbed, sage green argyles) and a navy crested tie, for a whoping $0.99 each.

I took a quick stroll around the Brooks Brothers outlet but found nothing I couldn't live without, at least not for the price. The best deal there was 40% off the summer sportshirts, which came to about $30 each I believe.

Then stopped in Marshall's on the way back tonight and grabbed a pair of Charleston Khakis patch madras shorts, for a decent price. There were a couple nice looking BB repp ties for $15 each, but I've found that 3.75" is too wide for my tastes. That's okay, I didn't really need them anyway. And my clothing budget is already shot for the next couple months. It was worth it, though.

I'll post pictures of the loot sometime soon.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

nerdykarim said:


> Thanks. I just won them . I can't wait to get them in the mail.
> 
> edit: how did your Bancrofts turn out, by the way? I would have been very, very tempted to buy a pair if they came in a D width.


Wow, nice deal. Post up a few pictures when they arrive.

My Bancrofts should be here in the next day or two, and I'm hoping they'll be here in time for a presentation I have to make tomorrow evening. I'll let you know how they are once I have a chance to try them out.
Gotta love new shoes:aportnoy:


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

nerdykarim said:


> Thanks. I just won them . I can't wait to get them in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like them a lot especially for the price. Though, the color is a little plain, I think you should use some mahogany polish and antique them a bit.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

jml90 said:


> I like them a lot especially for the price. Though, the color is a little plain, I think you should use some mahogany polish and antique them a bit.


I'll definitely polish them a bit with some dark brown, but I'm going to try and let the "antique" develop as naturally as possible.

I'm wondering, though, how much (if any) the camera's flash washed out the original color of the shoes. The seller described them as "brown" instead of "tan" or "light brown"

We'll see...I'll post natural light pics in next month's acquisitions thread once I actually have them in my possession :aportnoy:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

They look to be a similar color to my RLP C&Js that I wore yesterday (see pics in the WAYWT threads). I actually want to try to maintain the tan color to a large degree, although I won't mind as patination develops. I really like those Keith Highlander's, and am eager to see better pictures.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Might have overpaid for these a little ($40) but what the hey:


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AlanC said:


> They look to be a similar color to my RLP C&Js that I wore yesterday (see pics in the WAYWT threads). I actually want to try to maintain the tan color to a large degree, although I won't mind as patination develops. I really like those Keith Highlander's, and am eager to see better pictures.


Those were very nice. Are they the Tellmans that are floating around eBay at the moment or are they an older model?

I tend to buy tan shoes at deep discount (ie: Florsheim Kenmoor and Allen-Edmonds Colton and Fairfax in Chestnut) but I prefer darker shades because they tend to be a little less flashy, at least in my mind.

I need to stop buying whatever's on sale and get a pair of shoes that will give me a lot of mileage...Alden longwings in #8 shell would be excellent. Look for them in an acquisitions thread in the next 3-5 years ic12337:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The Polo's are an older model, although I'm not sure how old. 20 years old wouldn't surprise me, though. They had only been worn once or twice when I got them.

I understand about not just buying whatever's on sale, but I think the shoes you bought will be pretty versatile. You can wear them with a sportcoat to just khakis. They're great summertime shoes. How can you pass them up at that price? I'd say they're the equivalent of AEs, if not Aldens.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^ Very similar to an Atlas flapover, and a _lot_ cheaper (trust me, I know!  ).


Actually it looks more like their _Accountant Bag_.


----------

